# Anyone get this private message?



## g/re/p (May 6, 2009)

Hello,
Nice to meet you, how is everything, hope all is well with you. My name is Madam Avelin Regato, I found your contact after reading your profile I picked interest to contact you. I've something very important which I would love to share with you privately, therefore, would advise you to kindly write me back on: (avelin_regato7@yahoo.com) so that I'll give you details. Waiting anxiously for your anticipated corporation,
Yours,
Madam Avelin
Email me on: removed


----------



## Cheryl (May 7, 2009)

Before you delete the message (and you should) send me the user name via PM. 

Obviously it is spam. 

And anyone else that has gotten PM's like this, let me know.


----------



## ora (May 7, 2009)

I got that one as well, but I just deleted it, sorry cheryl!


----------

